# مسئولية الآباء والأمهات فى أيام إمتحانات أولادهم... (للقمص يوسف أسعد).



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2010)

*





مسئولية الآباء والأمهات فى أيام الأمتحانات...
للقمص يوسف أسعد.

إننى أتوسل  الى الآباء والأمهات أن يوفروا الجو الهادئ فى البيت
أيام الأمتحانات حتى نضمن لأولادنا جو للتفوق.

أناشدكم أمام الله أن تحصروا خلافاتكم - والله لا يسمح بها لأسرة - بينكم فقط , وأن تجنبوا أولادكم الشباب الأرهاق النفسى بسبب التوتر الذى يرونه بينكم فى المعاملة أو الكلام...

كما أرجوكم يا آبائى أن تقتصروا استعمال وسائل الاعلام الحديثة فى منزلكم (راديو أو تلفزيون إن وجد) على اوقات ترويح الأولاد أو أن تقرروا جميلآ بإلغاء استعمالها كلية خلال هذه الفترة على الأقل.
وعند تشريف الضيوف أرجو إفهامهم بلباقة  عدم مناسبة الوقت للزيارة لإنشغال الأولاد فى دراستهم , ولعدم انهماك البيت فى واجب الضيافة بصورة تفقد البيت هدوئه.

وفوق كل هذا أرجوكم أن تداوموا الصلاة فى مخادعكم من أجل سلامة أولادكم , وأحرصوا على عرض كل ما يشكونه لكم من متاعب دراسية أو نفسية أمام الله والأب الكاهن.

ما أجمل صورة تلك الأسرة التى انطبعت فى أعماقى , إذ فى وقت الأمتحانات يظل الأب والأم يرفعان قرابين خاصّة على المذبح من أجل أولادهم . إنها ثقة فى الله , وإيمان عامل واشراك للكنيسة ممثلة فى كاهنها فى رعاية الهدوء للأولاد زمان الامتحانات.
*​


----------



## tinaton (28 أبريل 2010)

*ما أجمل صورة تلك الأسرة التى انطبعت فى أعماقى , إذ فى وقت الأمتحانات يظل الأب والأم يرفعان قرابين خاصّة على المذبح من أجل أولادهم . إنها ثقة فى الله , وإيمان عامل واشراك للكنيسة ممثلة فى كاهنها فى رعاية الهدوء للأولاد زمان الامتحانات.*
* موضوع جميل جدااا فى  قمة الجماال والروووووعة* *لكل **الآباء والأمهات  ولكل اسرة* 
*ميرسى كتير  ربنا يعوضك كل خير *

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2010)

tinaton قال:


> *ما أجمل صورة تلك الأسرة التى انطبعت فى أعماقى , إذ فى وقت الأمتحانات يظل الأب والأم يرفعان قرابين خاصّة على المذبح من أجل أولادهم . إنها ثقة فى الله , وإيمان عامل واشراك للكنيسة ممثلة فى كاهنها فى رعاية الهدوء للأولاد زمان الامتحانات.*
> * موضوع جميل جدااا فى  قمة الجماال والروووووعة* *لكل **الآباء والأمهات  ولكل اسرة*
> *ميرسى كتير  ربنا يعوضك كل خير *
> 
> ​


----------



## tamav maria (28 أبريل 2010)

*أناشدكم أمام الله أن تحصروا خلافاتكم - والله لا يسمح بها لأسرة - بينكم فقط , وأن تجنبوا أولادكم الشباب الأرهاق النفسى بسبب التوتر الذى يرونه بينكم فى المعاملة أو الكلام...*
احلي كلام ابو تربو
موضوع يستحق التقييم


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتير اخى ابوتربو ربنا يعوضك ويباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> *أناشدكم أمام الله أن تحصروا خلافاتكم - والله لا يسمح بها لأسرة - بينكم فقط , وأن تجنبوا أولادكم الشباب الأرهاق النفسى بسبب التوتر الذى يرونه بينكم فى المعاملة أو الكلام...*
> احلي كلام ابو تربو
> موضوع يستحق التقييم


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى كتير اخى ابوتربو ربنا يعوضك ويباركك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هام جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع هام جدا
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2010)

> *
> وفوق كل هذا أرجوكم أن تداوموا الصلاة فى مخادعكم من أجل سلامة أولادكم ,  وأحرصوا على عرض كل ما يشكونه لكم من متاعب دراسية أو نفسية أمام الله  والأب الكاهن.*



كلام جميل جداااااااااااااا

وموضوع مهم اوى 

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع مهم جداااا

شكرا ليكم

سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل جداااااااااااااا
> 
> وموضوع مهم اوى
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم جداااا
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع​*


----------

